# What's your favorite Netflix series?



## Sicwun88 (Mar 28, 2020)

Tired of talking about Corona,
Don't know whts worse? The virus or the media?
Anyway what's your favorite Netflix show?
 Im watching, Roman empire!
But my favorite would be Narcos!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 28, 2020)

Lucifer was a good one.


----------



## IHI (Mar 28, 2020)

Ozarks
started season 3 awhile ago

breaking bad (i never watched it when it was popular)

Yellowstone with kevin costner is badass


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 28, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Lucifer was a good one.



watched this and 3 seasons in i find out i was supposed to wait to watch it.... so guess what... im having to watch it again. oh well, its a good one and entertaining with him being a smartass


----------



## Rider (Mar 28, 2020)

YOU is very good and easy to binge watch


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2020)

In addition to the above, I'll add Black Mirror, Peaky Blinders, Lost In Space, Dark Tourist, An Idiot Abroad, The Wire.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 28, 2020)

Breaking bad was the best.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 29, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> In addition to the above, I'll add Black Mirror, Peaky Blinders, Lost In Space, Dark Tourist, An Idiot Abroad, The Wire.



I loved LIS. I’m sad it’s ending after season 3


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 29, 2020)

Peaky Fookin' Blinders.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 29, 2020)

Joe exotic man lol tiger king 

Tom segura ball hog  new special is hilarious 

f is for family is funny 

2 German ones but they have them in English were awesome was Berlin dogs and skylines you have to search for them in the search bar


----------



## Boytoy (Mar 29, 2020)

I liked the witcher.


----------



## lastcaress83 (Mar 29, 2020)

There are so many...
Derry Girls
Sex Education
Master Of None
The Last OG 
Stranger Things


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 29, 2020)

Right now, Ozark since S3 just started. 
But too many others to list.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 29, 2020)

Netflix is cool, but if Docs are your thing, Prime has a fking huge library, gigantic! I been into war docs lately and you can get overwhelmed with the amout of them, or pretty much any subject.
Netflix, Narcos (all of them), Ozark, tried Yellowstone, but I have to deal with those rich, beyond arrogant type ranchers frequently from a fish and wildlife perspective, and it ain't no fun.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 29, 2020)

stonetag said:


> Netflix is cool, but if Docs are your thing, Prime has a fking huge library, gigantic! I been into war docs lately and you can get overwhelmed with the amout of them, or pretty much any subject.
> Netflix, Narcos (all of them), Ozark, tried Yellowstone, but I have to deal with those rich, beyond arrogant type ranchers frequently from a fish and wildlife perspective, and it ain't no fun.



prime has some great originals too. I recently just borrowed my sisters account and blew through Jack Ryan, which was great, and now I’m watching Man In the High Castle.


----------



## brock8282 (Mar 29, 2020)

Don’t think these were mentioned-

Mindhunters- fictitious tv show based on serial killers in the 60s and 70s and a couple FBI agents who travel the country interviewing them seeking to understand what drove them to kill and trying to use that information to solve open cases.

Big Mouth- animated Adult cartoon about kids going through puberty. Absolutely hilarious. Funniest show on television in my opinion.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 29, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> prime has some great originals too. I recently just borrowed my sisters account and blew through Jack Ryan, which was great, and now I’m watching Man In the High Castle.



absolutely loved MITHC. blew my mind.


----------



## Chump16 (Mar 29, 2020)

agree about Amazon Prime ....... I'm a fan

Netflix ....... Breaking Bad and Better Call Saul we're definitely favorites 

but, i do need a new series to binge watch


----------



## Beezy (Mar 31, 2020)

Narcos is my favorite for Netflix.

The Wire is probably my all-time favorite, just edging out The Sopranos.


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 31, 2020)

Currently watching season 3 of Ozark. All American was ok.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 31, 2020)

My favorite thing I have watched on Netflix is not an original.  I never watched Sons of Anarchy until I had Netflix.  Loved that show.


----------



## snake (Mar 31, 2020)

The wife and I just finished Atypical. I came recommended by a Special Needs teacher friend. I wouldn't even consider it if I thought it was making fun of a special needs person. Not violent and little to no sex so it might not fly with most. Good one to sit down with the wife/ GF

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieHh4U-QYwU

Vikings was awesome(Seek recommendation) and Ozark (DF recommendation) if you can take the ghey shit. Season 3 of Ozark has been a let down- 7 episodes in.


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 31, 2020)

As mentioned Breaking Bad, Better Call Saul, Ozark, Narcos were some of my favorites. 
Also,
Bloodline, Jessica Jones, House of Cards, Dexter, Longmire, Hell on Wheels, Frontier and Turn were all excellent.,


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Mar 31, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> In addition to the above, I'll add Black Mirror, Peaky Blinders, Lost In Space, Dark Tourist, An Idiot Abroad, The Wire.




Black Mirror is fantastic.


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 2, 2020)

Man, that season finale of Ozark was pretty intense.


----------



## snake (Apr 3, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> Man, that season finale of Ozark was pretty intense.



I have 1 more and it's been a letdown.


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 3, 2020)

if i could just get netflix to fugging load. keep getting error codes for the past hour..and yes its connected to the internet


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 3, 2020)

Haunting of Hill House


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Apr 3, 2020)

metsfan4life said:


> if i could just get netflix to fugging load. keep getting error codes for the past hour..and yes its connected to the internet



how do you access Netflix?  Through an app on your tv?  Might have to erase the cache or just unplug the tv and plug back in.


----------



## CJ (Apr 3, 2020)

Mister Slicksta said:


> how do you access Netflix?  Through an app on your tv?  Might have to erase the cache or just unplug the tv and plug back in.



Multiple ways. 

App on the TV
App of Firestick 
App on phone/tablet, throw it to the TV using Chromecast 
Other ways too


----------



## OnlineSteroidShop (Apr 21, 2020)

narcos, chapo, breaking bad, better call saul and money heist


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 12, 2020)

If you haven't checked out Norsemen yet, do so.  That shit is hilarious.


----------



## Trump (Aug 12, 2020)

Kingdom is pretty good


----------



## Sicwun88 (Aug 12, 2020)

Just finished queen of south!
Couldn't stop watching!!!


----------



## j2048b (Aug 12, 2020)

Messiah

Ahmazing, i was and still am wondering whats next...


----------



## Jin (Aug 12, 2020)

Umbrella Academy


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 12, 2020)

If you like basketball or grew up in the 80s or 90s you'll love the last dance..its about Jordan and the repeat threepeat


----------



## JackC4 (Aug 13, 2020)

Narcos is damn good


----------



## Sicwun88 (Aug 13, 2020)

JackC4 said:


> Narcos is damn good



Prolly gonna start that after last 5 episodes of Queen of the south!!!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 13, 2020)

Im on Prime watching all gordon ramsey stuff


----------



## Trump (Aug 13, 2020)

watch Gordon, Gino and Fred. It’s hilarious 



John Ziegler said:


> Im on Prime watching all gordon ramsey stuff


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 13, 2020)

I liked fringe a lot. That was a long time ago.
The expanse was awesome.


----------



## Chump16 (Aug 13, 2020)

anybody watch Last Chance U on netflix?

so, i had watched the original season when it came out and i though it was entertaining, a good look at that level

i started to watch the season 3 at Independence CC, but i couldn't stand to watch Jason Brown for more than 5 minutes, so i gave up on it

the latest season (5) focused on Laney CC in Oakland.  I thought it was very good ..... a good look at Oakland and changes the city is going thru.  I thought the coach, John Beam, is a good man, has good core values and really cares for his players

I got me interested in watching the previous seasons .... so i went back and watched season 3 and 4 at Indy ...... hate to say it, but it was good to see their coach get fired

now i'm going back to season 1 and 2


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 28, 2020)

Nurse Ratchet


----------



## Sicwun88 (Sep 28, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> Nurse Ratchet



Heard tht was pretty good?
Just finished Hemlock Grove,
Lot's of sex,murder & gore!
Gets really crazy at the end!!!


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 28, 2020)

Watching Ozark now its great and when I take a break I watch Better Call Saul.
!S!


----------



## Jin (Sep 28, 2020)

SHRUGS said:


> Watching Ozark now its great and when I take a break I watch Better Call Saul.
> !S!



Break from Ozark? Impossible.


----------



## Charger69 (Sep 28, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Prolly gonna start that after last 5 episodes of Queen of the south!!!!



Great series!!!


----------



## Trump (Sep 28, 2020)

Originals, just finished season 1 and it’s a great watch


----------



## Charger69 (Sep 28, 2020)

Señora Acero.  There are 5 seasons. I am on episode 56 of the first season. Probably keep me busy for the rest of the year. LOL


----------



## Utm18 (Sep 28, 2020)

Blacklist right now


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Sep 28, 2020)

Anybody watch that Class Action Park?  Crazy!!!!  I remember that was THE place to go.  Never went myself.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 29, 2020)

metsfan4life said:


> if i could just get netflix to fugging load. keep getting error codes for the past hour..and yes its connected to the internet



I know this is from back in April, but have you tried turning it off and turning it back on?

The IT Crowd is good, and you’ll get the reference to that if you’ve watched it.  Not usually a fan of British comedies but this is a good one if you like your humor a little dry.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 29, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Heard tht was pretty good?
> Just finished Hemlock Grove,
> Lot's of sex,murder & gore!
> Gets really crazy at the end!!!



That one is really good too


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Sep 29, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> That one is really good too



im going to have to try this one


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 29, 2020)

Cobra Kai (loving it)


----------



## Jin (Sep 29, 2020)

Watched the first episode of Black Mirror. 

Yikes. 

Will continue watching.


----------



## CJ (Sep 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> Watched the first episode of Black Mirror.
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> Will continue watching.



You're going to love it. It's ok to skip around episodes, they're all stand alones.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 29, 2020)

The expanse was pretty awesome and so was altered carbon.


----------



## Jin (Dec 15, 2020)

Iots of great suggestions here. 

Queens Gambit is by far the best show I’ve seen in a while. 

we've been watching a show called Atypical about a teen on the spectrum. It’s very good.

My top picks are 

Queens Gambit
Ozark
Umbrella Academy 
Atypical
Black Mirror


----------



## Sicwun88 (Dec 15, 2020)

Just finished Peaky Blinders, 
Starting Kingdom!
So far, 
Very good!


----------



## Jin (Dec 15, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Just finished Peaky Blinders,
> Starting Kingdom!
> So far,
> Very good!



Peaky blinders is outstanding. With some of the biggest names in acting making appearances: Adrien Brody, Tom Hardy.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 15, 2020)

Yup. Just started peaky blinders and so far it's awesome!


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 16, 2020)

NARCOS!!!
Narcos Mexico as well .
Hot damn that shit was intense


----------



## Seeker (Dec 16, 2020)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> NARCOS!!!
> Narcos Mexico as well .
> Hot damn that shit was intense



If you liked Narcos, which i also thought it was awesome you'll also like Queen of the South


----------



## Charger69 (Dec 16, 2020)

Seeker said:


> If you liked Narcos, which i also thought it was awesome you'll also like Queen of the South



I liked Queen of the South.  Señora Acero is kick ass.  One season is like 30+ episodes.  There are 5 seasons.


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 16, 2020)

Check out In the Dark about the hot nympho blind chick. Give it a couple episodes. Funnier than shit with a crime drama going on too.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 16, 2020)

Damn I just watched a trailer and this looks great. I think its only on the American Netflix though so I might be screwed. 

I could watch drug cartel shit every day and never get bored !!


----------



## Kellkell26 (Dec 16, 2020)

Queens Gambit was amazing. Its one of those series where you feel a little empty inside when you finish the last episode. Siren is good but I think its only on hulu. I really enjoyed Away as well. I think the acting was superb! Lost in space is pretty good too


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Dec 16, 2020)

Yup like Jin said and KellKell...Queens Gambit was fantastic.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 16, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Yup. Just started peaky blinders and so far it's awesome!



It just keeps getting better too. Bit like the Corleone Family in turn of the century England.

Arthur was my fav.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 16, 2020)

Fer something really well written and acted, Derry Girls is a must-see comedy. Fookin' hillarious.


----------



## Jin (Dec 16, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Fer something really well written and acted, Derry Girls is a must-see comedy. Fookin' hillarious.



Dammit. I totally forgot this. It is laugh out loud funny as ****.

And it was thanks to Savages post recommending it that we watched it. Thanks!


----------



## Mhenshaw (Dec 16, 2020)

All of the above, plus American Horror Story
Hill house
Bly Mansion
Just watched Manhunt: Deadly Games


----------



## Jin (Dec 16, 2020)

Anybody seen “Dark”. It looks fantastic. 

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/tv/dark

Side note

20 years ago Netflix was mailing people dvds. Now they’re making better content than most major studios. not having to appease advertisers and giving producers/directors free reign has really paid off.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Dec 17, 2020)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Damn I just watched a trailer and this looks great. I think its only on the American Netflix though so I might be screwed.
> 
> I could watch drug cartel shit every day and never get bored !!



Queen of the south!
A must watch Jen!


----------



## Sicwun88 (Dec 17, 2020)

Watching Kingdom now,
Going into the 2nd S,
GREAT FLIX!!!! Alot to relate too!


----------



## BootySlayer (Dec 17, 2020)

I like the punisher series. Jon bernthall or w/e his name is, is a really good actor.


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 17, 2020)

Couldn't get past the first 10 minutes of Derry Girls but Queen's Gambit was a nice surprise. I've flipped by that a few times and it didn't sound like it would interest me but it's actually really good. Watched the first 2 episodes tonight.


----------



## Jin (Dec 17, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> Couldn't get past the first 10 minutes of Derry Girls but Queen's Gambit was a nice surprise. I've flipped by that a few times and it didn't sound like it would interest me but it's actually really good. Watched the first 2 episodes tonight.



I found I needed subtitles with Derry girls for the first couple episodes until I got used to the accents. There are also words we don’t use in America so....


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 17, 2020)

Jin said:


> Anybody seen “Dark”. It looks fantastic.
> 
> https://www.rottentomatoes.com/tv/dark
> 
> ...



Exactly!  They are making a ton of great original content.  And after the lack of "Hollywood Blockbusters" this year, the big studios might be in trouble.


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 17, 2020)

Jin said:


> Peaky blinders is outstanding. With some of the biggest names in acting making appearances: Adrien Brody, Tom Hardy.



Gotta check that out...


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 17, 2020)

Daredevil
The 100, yeah, it’s from CW
Umbrella Academy
The Witcher
Warrior Nun


----------



## Sicwun88 (Dec 17, 2020)

dted23 said:


> Daredevil
> The 100, yeah, it’s from CW
> Umbrella Academy
> The Witcher
> Warrior Nun



Yeah but....I don't think Robert De Niro or Al Pacino are in any of them?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Dec 17, 2020)

Don't think anyone mentioned 
Man on fire? Denzel is Gangsta AF!


----------

